# Thoughts on wearing a PFD at all times when yak fishing



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't have a terribly strong opinion on the subject, so my intention here isn't to preach anything. I do, however, wear a PFD at all times, primarily because I was once fined (in PPB) for not wearing one. Admittedly, I've never actually had to make use of it though and often fish waters where I hardly think that it absolutely positively must be worn. I do get asked about the subject a lot though, so I thought I might draw on the many opinions and vast amount of experience from the collective mass of the AKFF members.

So if you have an opinion on the subject, please take a moment to offer it here.


----------



## tangoman (Mar 8, 2007)

I have worn mine from the very first time I went out in my Yak and will continue to do so !!
Scuba diving taught me that things only go wrong once for some people and i owe it to myself and others to ensure I am not one of them !
Cam


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

When I can afford a decent one I probably will wear it all the time, just in case. For the moment though, I'm stuck with some 15 year old Mae West, making things very difficult, so I only wear it when necessary :lol: .

This is the closest thing I could find. Imagine this, but with a good 25cm of foam whacked on the front...


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

tangoman said:


> I have worn mine from the very first time I went out in my Yak and will continue to do so !!
> ...


my thoughts exactly. they are a small investment to potentially save your life. I don;t often wear a PFD on my powerboat but would not consider going out on the yak without it on.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

i never wear one when fishing in my local rivers/estuary or lakes unless its at night time, then i will wear one.
however i do always wear one when going offshore in any way..
main reason for not wearing one when in calm waters is the comfort factor.
regards
Greg


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Salt water (even esturine), yes 100% all the time.
Freshwater, no, not unless I'm doing white water.


----------



## Chiller (Apr 20, 2008)

I only ever wear mine in open water. Estuaries and freshwater I don't bother except at night. 
Legally when are we supposed to wear them?


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I never wore one coming from paddling racing surf skis, but when I started to venture into open water fishing I started and now I feel naked without it. If Im trolling around the surf I dont wear one. I reckon if you paddle further than you can swim you should wear one. as Blokes that anchor in strong currents even in closed water should too as things can happen quickly in that situation.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

I generally paddle/fish in creeks or small esturaries so I dont wear one then because the bank is usually at a max 200m away, and not that far a swim (even in long clothes). When I get my revo and start to head offshore I'll definetly wear one when out there, even with no swell. But sometimes a PFD can just be a nuisance even if it is a 'slim' kayaking one, so they mostly get stowed behind the seat if I need it.
Just my veiw on the matter.


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

I wear mine all the time even in a shallow creek , maybe it is just habit and i have pockets on the jacket that get used for the phone/camera etc. Even though I can swim I know that if i go over , i will be in a better position to right the yak and recover gear etc .


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

i never paddle without wearing mine ,i spend most of the time in open water at the moment but i would not hesitate to wear one in rivers and lakes as well , i consider myself a compertent swimmer as i swim 1.5 ks at least twice a week in the local pool and compete in ocean swims during summer but you never know whats lurking around the next corner ,to stay safe i wear mine all the time, cheers cruiser


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Bought my pfd when I made the yak. Have worn it on every trip except one when I forgot it and won't make that mistake again. Will continue to wear it no matter where I'm fishing, as Ken said, you'll never know when you'll need it.


----------



## Marky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

Always wear one 100% of the time.

I'm not as fit as I used to be, but am a very strong flat water and surf swimmer. The problem is that if something does go wrong, its not usually in your control.... hence the term accident.

I'd like to reinforce Kraleys comment about seatbelts in a car, but change it to wearing a helmet on a bike. Its not just about you falling off, but about something or some fool who knocks you off.

And BTW you owe it to yourself, families and friends.

Sorry if that was preachy!


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I wear mine all the time on the yak....cos I can barely swim!!!

Cheers all Andybear :shock: :shock:


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

I wear one 100% of the time, mostly so if I roll I can concentrate on the yak and gear and not have to worry about staying afloat myself. And no, I don't value the vak more than my skin, it is just that the yak is so much more visible than a single person and I may just get it fuctional again, overall it is my best bet for getting ashore.
And ditto with Ken on getting run over, fishing Sydney harbour does that to you!
David


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

i wear mine all the time. i always choose wear it when i am in light surf or when i take a mate out with me because i carry a rope in the zip pocket at the front incase they get into trouble.
also because i am only on a small -3meter yak i dont go that far out. max 1k at the moment.
i am in the firsts team for swiming at my school and swim 5k's or over every training sesion and i am also a life saver down in Jan Juc. even though i am a very competent swimmer i still wear it (mind you that is only because mum makes me) if i am in a situation where i feel i dont need to wear it or it is uncomfortable i just unzip it but still have it on.
but freak things happen and you need to be prepared for if they do.

cheers


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

I have a very good PFD1 which was the Hutchwilco brand (out of the stinkboat). However, I didn't wear it much when kayaking because it was too hot and bulky. Since buying the Ultra Trek PFD about a month or so ago, I've worn it every time and loved it. You don't feel restricted and it keeps the chill off the chest for the early morning or late afternoon sessions. Also handy with the front pockets to store packets of soft plastic etc without having to reach back into the hatch... For around $129 bucks I think it is a very good investment to get a PFD suitable for yak fishing.

Also the PFD is pretty useless unless worn because it is well proven that it is next to impossible to put one on once you're actually in the water.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

nope never wear mine, only if offshore (the whole 2 times, total of about 30 mins max lol)


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Trust no one...

Wear your PFD at all times.

( This has been a message from your local boating idiot )


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

Always wear mine. I've found that unless you're in a Drysuit, all your nice warm clothes get wet and cold when you go in! The cold (especially PPB at the mo 9 degrees!) and the added weight of wet clothes makes it more difficult to get back on. With the PFD (Stohlquist Fisherman), I find it just gives you a little more lift and makes things easier. But I do see why some wouldnt want to wear one! Not saying I fall out alot either! :shock: Gotta get some of those funky new hi-tech neoprene pants......


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Good responses... keep em coming guys.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

I used to say that I would always wear mine, but that was when I had only been fishing at sea. Once I started fishing on the rivers at Forster earlier this year, I found that it was just annoying to have it on when trying to guide myself around with the paddle, so I took it off and decided that I didnt need it in the rivers.

Rivers (take it with me incase I get close to the ocean)
out to sea (100% of the time, never know when going to get dunked by some stink boater going 6 feet past you at 25 knots).


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Have not got one, but will be getting the Ultra Trek after hearing the rave reviews, i keep thinking about getting a cheapo from BCF,,but then i think save your money and get a decent one, theres no kayaks shops nearby so i keep putting it off.

Mind you if a power boat was heading towards me fast i would rip it off and dive deep out of harms way if i had time, other wise a PFD could keep me in the danger zone and i would have a possible party with the propeller :shock:,,,,,

The reason i would wear it is if i passed out or a similar situation .


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Mandatory in SA, as they should be in all states. I have taken my PFD off for an extended period only three times since I got my yak. My logic is legalities aside, no matter where you fish you are taking an unnecessary risk by not wearing one. I'm also a competent swimmer but accidents happen.


----------



## ThisWayUp (Jul 16, 2008)

I've worn mine every time so far (for what it's worth).

Having a SIK that I'm still finding my feet in, plus the fact no-one else in town fishes from a yak (ie out by myself), I thought it was pretty important.

In saying that, I know if I got a PFD that wasn't comfortable it'd only be a matter of time before I got complacent and turfed it. I ended up going with the Stohlquist Fisherman and love it (got it for under $150, delivered, from the US too!). It's comfy, has some handy pockets and doesn't interfere with paddling. The only thing that may see me stashing it in the yak is the heat up here but that's nothing to do with the PFD, it's just what happens in 40+ degrees :?

Cheers, 
Brett


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

I swim well, I wear a 5mm wetsuit so I float well but I wear my PFD at all times. I understand there is less chance perhaps of coming off in fresh water but rivers have currents and eddies etc. and you have less buoyancy in fresh water so mine stays on. With all that stuff on I float with water level around my man-boobs. Also gives me somewhere to keep my pliers and cutters. ;-) 
Cheers
Mike


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I always wear my PFD. After using one for so many years, I hardly even notice that it is there. Just like wearing a seatbelt when driving or a bike helmet when riding, it just feels natural for me. 
I prefer a foam vest over an inflatable style. I've been in a few close calls with boats where I was too busy trying to avoid the oncoming craft to worry about inflating a vest. It just make sense to have a passive flotation device on at all times.


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

I wear mine all the time. Don't really notice its on after a while.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Came in very handy the 1 time I ended up in the drink...its so easy to get back on when your floating almsot above the line of the yak in the 1st place. I do wear it even in creeks/lagoons, in some respects all the structure is more dangerous than open water. I actually had a friend drown in a little pond as a kid, must of only been 6 foot deep and he could swim fine but when he fell out of our dingy and got snagged around some weeds he jsut dissapeared. I wonder if he had a pfd it might never have happened.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I only used to wear mine when heading offshore, however I've been wearing it on most trips lately, and apart from mid-summer i don't feel it's uncomfortable or hot to wear. It also has a whistle, knife etc attached so in case i do end up upside down then I can whistle myself a tune while I cut my way free.

On flatwater I don't feel its totally necessary, especially if you are a decent swimmer, but as others have said, it is a lifesaving device and you never know when you're gonna need it.

The only time I won't wear it is if I'm just mucking around on my kayak in the surf zone, doing some surfing, where I want to be able to swim freely if I do get thrown off my yak on a wave.


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

it's become the same as wearing a seatbelt for me, it just goes on whenever I hit the water. The one time I fell off I realised it happens quickly & you don't have time. I am not a great swimmer so that also affects my decision

I think the idea of rivers being safer is a bit of a misconception, backwaters are ok, but I find the current tends to run faster in the front of a river & you can get in trouble pretty quickly. I woudl rather fall off in the ocean

Cheers

jeffo


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

I always wear one. Never used to until 3 years ago on a footy camp in a rafting competion on Narrabeen Lakes, both legs cramped up and I would have gone under for certain if it were not for the PFD that was mandatory to take part in the event. Agree wtih the first comment "some mistakes you only get to make once"


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I always wear one - I feel naked without it these days - it also generally keeps my body core warm. I also have all my stuff inside the jacket so I cant leave home without it !!!! I should imagine in most cases its going to help you out - although I dont think we should be totally complacent with them. I think if you end up unconscious from being knocked out - it might not keep your head out of the water. The other thing is - if you were to get capsized close to the rocks and were taking a pounding from the swell - then I would think of saying good bye to it and try and swim under the breaking waves and out through the back to safety...


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

hmm, i dont wear one 90% of the time. oddly, i really only wear it if there is a chance of getting flipped and/or pounded on re-entry. im not looking to hang around the break-zone, rather i want to get floated into shore with my upturned yak as soon as possible. i like to get the shame out of the way quickly.

i have just bought an inflatable one, and ill see if i wear it more. i would imagine i will, only because it is more comfortable and doesnt constrict or get in the way and isnt too bulky (im bulky enough already).

interesting and valid points across the board though guys, interesting


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

My water bladder, scissors, pliers, whistle, safety knife and VHF are all in or attached to my PFD. By picking up my PFD I'm assured of having these things with me, both on the yak and in the water. And it provides flotation should I need it. Required by law where I do most of my fishing as well. Finally it also has room for some muesli bars and a pkt or two of sps


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

water_baby said:


> hmm, i dont wear one 90% of the time. oddly, i really only wear it if there is a chance of getting flipped and/or pounded on re-entry.


I'd call the police in Pt Augusta to report your intended illegal activities but somehow I don't think they'd care .

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

I always wear one when going offshore, which isn't very often. I often wear my pfd when fishing in esturies, not because I'm worried I may not be able to swim to shore but if I'm hit by a motor boat and knocked unconscious - swimming may be difficult.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

have noticed that a few people seem to have the opinion that wearing a pfd would keep you safe if hit by a boat and knocked out..
as most people in a yak are wearing the type 2 pfd.. this may not be the case.
A PFD Type 2 or buoyancy vest has less buoyancy than a PFD Type 1 and may not rotate you to a "face up" floating position. Normally used for sailing, waterskiing, kayaking, canoeing, wind surfing and on personal watercraft.
PFD Type 1 is designed to keep you in a safe "face up" floating position. There are two types - fixed buoyancy and those which are self or manually inflatable. It can be worn for general boating in all waters
perhaps we would be better off wearing a type 1 when in an area with a higher risk of collision ? due to heavy amounts of boat traffic.. Sydney harbour for eg
i understand that wearing a pfd of any description is going to be far safer than nothing in this situation, but i don't think i will feel safe relying on a pfd type 2 to keep my face out of the water and avoid drowning if knocked out. i hope i never am in this situation to find out 
does anyone actually wear a type 1 pfd when in the kayak ?
regards
Greg
edit. found this interesting snippet..
The Australian Standards for PFDs are currently undergoing a significant
revision. The current Types 1, 2 and 3 PFDs, are proposed to be replaced by a
new classification of Level 100, Level 50 and Level 50 (special purpose) which
are derived from the European (ISO/CEN) classification system. However, the
new standards are not expected to be implemented until after the conclusion of
the 2008/09 boating season.


----------



## tugga (Mar 24, 2008)

I got dumped big time several months ago & it was scarily close to rocks. Luckily I got away unscathed, but it taught me a big lesson. I think the shock of being thrown out unexpectedly, & knowing I was close to the rocks, really took the wind out of me. I am not an overly strong swimmer, although I wasn't too far from shore, but it amazed me how quickly I tired out. If I didn't have my lifejacket on at the time I would have been in serious trouble. I read where some guys carry their lifejacket in their yak with them & think they can get to it if needed. Think again boys & girls. When this happened it was so quick, with no warning at all, & I would have had absolutely no chance of getting hold of the lifejacket, let alone put it on while I was floundering around in the water. I figure if someone held a gun to my head & demanded $150 I would quite happily give them the money to save my life. The same with the lifejacket. If you feel your life is worth $150, buy one *& WEAR IT !!!!*


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Davey G said:


> The only time I won't wear it is if I'm just mucking around on my kayak in the surf zone, doing some surfing, where I want to be able to swim freely if I do get thrown off my yak on a wave.


I always wear mine but it did get me in a bit of strife making a surf landing. I jumped out to grab the yak and haul it out before the next wave came. Problem was the jacket held me up and I couldn't get my feet on the ground to get out of there. The next wave came and clobered me and the yak.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Both of my PFD are Type III (US). The Type I have greater buoyancy but are usually too restrictive for paddling. As was mentioned, a Type III might not keep your head out of the water if you're unconscious.
I just found a Type V SAR/Swift Water Rescue PFD that I would like to get. I need to test it to make sure I could paddle with it on. It has the 22.5lb. buoyancy of a Type I PFD, but is cut more like a Type III. It has a couple of pockets and has lots of webbing to attach various items or pouches. I think I could even attach a Camelback to it. Unlike most recreational PFD, it also has crotch straps to keep it from riding up. On occasions where I've had to swim in my PFD, that was my biggest problem. The PFD slides up under your armpits and it makes swimming difficult.



















It even has a 500kg rated tether that can be used for hoisting










This thing is made for rescue professionals and is very durable. I've been looking for a PFD like this for years. As long as it is comfortable for paddling, I'm going to get one. Just can't decide; yellow or orange.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey That Bottom one there Doug - they have those in Sydney on Mardi Gras - theres a float that goes by and all the fellas wear something similar !!!! Dont think its for rescuing people though....... :shock:


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep I wear mine all the time, I forget its on its so comfy.

PFD type1 Stormy Seas yoke[Manual operated, gas]

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

A PFD is a bit like new shoes or multifocal glasses - wear it ALL the time and you get used to it, only wear it sometimes and it will always be a nuisance. Of course with the inflatables you get the best of both worlds.

As for location I know the sea is big and has waves but to me it seems honest - you have a fair idea when it's going to rise up and smack you one. Also there is a lot of room for craft to avoid each other. Rivers though are sneaky and treacherous - they have more snags and the fresh water has less bouyancy. Also you are held in a relatively constricted area where any boat will be close enough to upset things if going too fast.

I will still paddle in both but always with PFD on.

Cheers, Bob


----------



## dolphinheads (Jun 19, 2008)

I didnt use one for a while and did offshore and night time fishing. Never felt uneasy about not wearing one, but always had to put up with the wife and friends telling me I was a nutcase. I now have an Ultra Trek PFD and wear it all all times as the people around me are more comfortable and they are the ones that will suffer if something happens to me!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I wore it the first time and every time since. I will wear it every time in the future simply because if I choose not to, just once, then where will it end. As with others I also know that if I have my PFD on, then I have my water bladder, knife, whistle, phone, and power bars. Lots of stuff I don't need to remember each time, or find handy places to store.


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

never had one.never worn one......guess i better get one :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

In the surf I find they're a blessing and a curse. Blessing because you can relax and consider the options knowing you'll nearly always keep your head above water. A curse because you can't dive under the waves.

I take the easy option and keep it on all the time because my little boat is a very little boat in a big, big sea.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

I only ever really put mine on when heading offshore, very very rarely wear it in rivers, creeks,dams lakes or any calm water

Lee


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Always have and always will - habit from white water days I guess but also does not get in the way, helps keep me warm and dry and has good useful pockets for things.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

99% of the time I've got mine on in the open water and in the creeks etc. The only time I go without is cast netting from the yak up the creeks as it simply can't be done with the big category 1 PFD I wear.


----------



## Profishional (Apr 23, 2008)

I wear an inflatable one everywhere except Durras lake. Quite comfortable and you easily forget your wearing this type. Even though you can stand in most places in durras lake the missus still wishes I would, certainly will during the holidays when all the wally's in their boats are about, as has been said before we owe it to others the most, I've got five bandits so wont hit the blue water or river without it and probably should listen to the missus about the lake. The kids aren't allowed in without a vest no matter where it is, maybe dad should set the example.
lets all stay safe hey.
Catch Ya's on a Plastic.
Profishional. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## oldmanandthesea (Mar 26, 2007)

A few days late but I wear an inflateable stormy seas all the time.I used it once when I tipped my sis kayak in the blink of an eye, I couldn`t believe how quickly I finished in the drink.I really only inflated the vest as a precaution because I was holding the kayak and not in any immediate danger.After inflation the vest rolled me on to my back and it tended to sit me very low in the water,so low that waves sometimes came into my mouth.Also I don`t think I could have swam in it because I lost my maouverability by being on my back.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Great to see so many replies on this, and to note the reasons why people do or don't always wear a PFD. There's a lot of pros and cons I guess but it's good to see most are using them most of the time, and almost always for salt water fishing. The common message I'm reading from most replies is that if a PFD is comfy, then wearing one at all times typically isn't a nuisance. I can relate to this for sure, because the 1st couple of PFDs I used would ride up and jam into my chin. And yep, I hated wearing them. But I usually did it anyway, because at the times I was fishing out of cheap inflatables (one of which was really, _really_ cheap), and doing that a few clicks out does leave cause for concern. As does the fine one may cop for getting caught out that far without one, which I did in PPB ($120 from memory).

So I guess the general consensus is to just make sure that when you buy a PFD, get one that feels comfy, so as to ensure it doesn't hinder the experience whatsoever.


----------

